# best mtb online store



## idaho biker 90 (Jun 24, 2007)

what is your opinion for the best online mountain biking store for freeriding/downhill parts and components?


----------



## dh_rider. (Feb 27, 2007)

jenson


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

no way...Universal cycles all the way for DH and freeride.

http://universalcycles.com


----------



## Speedwa (Oct 30, 2005)

Dropnzone


----------



## 3lite0hbik3r (Nov 19, 2006)

dh_rider. said:


> jenson


I 2nd that


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

balfabiker22 said:


> no way...Universal cycles all the way for DH and freeride.
> 
> http://universalcycles.com


hell of good prices too


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

I third Jenson.
Pricepoint and Beyond Bikes are two regulars I order from. But, Jenson and Pricepoint have the most reliable service and on time shipping. :thumbsup:


----------



## nano5467 (Jun 2, 2006)

ride-this.com,p rices average, service, incredible


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

1) JensonUSA
2) Price Point
3) Ride-This
4) Wheel World

My top four


----------



## freeriderdeluxe (Jul 4, 2007)

Blueskycycling.com has the absolute lowest prices anywhere and good stuff, its a real company too ive used them dozens of times, jenson has a crap load of stuff, but they are pretty pricey, and pricepoint is my spair. but definatly look into blueskycycling.com, good stuff, low prices


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

they all suck!
LBS baby


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Red Barn pwns all


----------



## hardway (Jun 3, 2006)

another for Ride-This. I forget which board it was, probably passion, had a multi day poll on this subject, the search feature aught to pull it up.


----------



## mtnbiker662 (Jun 22, 2004)

boogenman said:


> they all suck!
> LBS baby


You must own a shop 

I can't stand any LBS in my area. Prices suck and 3 of the 4 in my immediate area are run by elitist douchebags. I've been to shops all over the Northeast near various places I've ridden and its the same story. I have labor done at one shop close by run by some friendly guys, but they are more of a family bike shop with nothing good in stock. I'm not saying there are no good shops out there, I'm just saying there aren't many.

Bought my coiler frame off wheelworld.com for $450 and CS was helpful with all my questions and shipping from Cali to Massachusetts was surprisingly fast.


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

balfabiker22 said:


> no way...Universal cycles all the way for DH and freeride.
> 
> http://universalcycles.com


yeah I've spent hundreds there... yesterday.

Can't wait for it to get here, they had great prices and great customer service. Nice discounts, too.


----------



## Windjammer (May 6, 2007)

what about competitive cyclist?

I always thought they were about the largest online supplier of high-end bikes and components. maybe it is just that they are based in my home town (so I'm biased), but I thought for very high end stuff CC is the top.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

RideSFO


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

GO-RIDE. Plus they help out with MTBR and RM. 

Go-Ride is by far the best online shop. I have been dealing with them for 10 years and NEVER had a problem. NEVER. I bet Ive spent $15k+ over the years too. They are people that actually ride and can answer any and all questions. I have had problems will all the above shops at one time or another when Go-Ride was out of stock. Now I just order everything from Go-Ride and wait till they get it in stock. If I have to have a part ASAP I order from Universal Cycles or Jenson.

Never, I repeat, NEVER order from Beyond Bikes.


----------



## lmx (Jul 4, 2006)

best price ever

www.greenfishsports.com


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

I do not own a shop. I did manage one for 2 years and worked at shops for 8 years before that. 
Back in the day it was the "mailorder" places now it is the internet. When I order from my LBS I know what I want I know how to get the price where I want and best of all I know I will not get boned. 
Coming from someone who has been in the business for a while I can say that the customers are the douche bags. Not all of them but a lot of them. They come in with their online parts that require more stuff to make them work and then they act like they know everything and act like a dick and like you are trying to rip them off. If they picked the stuff up from the LBS to begin with the problem wouldn't occur.


----------



## Jake0521 (Jun 15, 2007)

I second go-ride.com, I am lucky enough to have their shop be one of my LBS's and they blow all of the other ones out of the water, they are honest with their opinions, and are willing to help out with everything, no just take my money and say see ya.


----------



## mtnbiker662 (Jun 22, 2004)

boogenman said:


> I do not own a shop. I did manage one for 2 years and worked at shops for 8 years before that.
> Back in the day it was the "mailorder" places now it is the internet. When I order from my LBS I know what I want I know how to get the price where I want and best of all I know I will not get boned.
> Coming from someone who has been in the business for a while I can say that the customers are the douche bags. Not all of them but a lot of them. They come in with their online parts that require more stuff to make them work and then they act like they know everything and act like a dick and like you are trying to rip them off. If they picked the stuff up from the LBS to begin with the problem wouldn't occur.


Oh I would never bring in mailorder/online parts to LBS to have installed. My buddy and I always do all that work ourselves. I would understand them being upset about something like that. There is one shop near me whose owner made fun of my buddy and his bike to his face after he had worked hard to earn the cash for it. At another shop close by (actually the one at which I bought my old bike), I had called to have a cassette removed from one wheel and put onto another and the guy told me to come on down and he could do it real quick for $5. After driving 20 minutes to get there the same guy I had talked to on the phone told me it would be $20. There was no way I was gonna give him $20 for something that literally takes 1 minute. I told him about what he had said on the phone and he denied it. Anyway, I gathered up my wheels and told him I'd spread the word to all local riders about the bullsh*t. None of the 10 or so guys I ride with who used to frequent the shop have gone back since.

I am all for supporting small businesses. I know they are trying to earn a living and are getting raped by those online suppliers and mailorders. But they have to treat their customers right too. I am college student who is constantly strapped for cash, so if I can save a significant amount of money online I'll do it. I don't mind spending a bit more to help a small business, but they have to treat me right as well to keep my business.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Definitely support the LBS which, in my case, is both Universal Cycles AND Ride This - hahahahahahaha!!! It's good to live in Portland! Was just over at Universal an hour ago, hard to beat their 15% off discount (off already competitive pricing) for returning customers. And never had a problem with customer service at either UC or RT. Price Point and Jensen simply don't cater to the downhill set tho they do have quick service and good prices. And Beyond Bikes should have gone down long ago - I can't believe they'd have ANY repeat customers after dealing with those losers!

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

balfabiker22 said:


> no way...Universal cycles all the way for DH and freeride.
> 
> http://universalcycles.com


Agreed! Price Point, Beyond Bikes, & JensenUSA, second, third, and fourth choices.....


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't know what y'all are talkin' about; Beyond Bikes cares about you...


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

1. JensonUSA
2. Cambria Bicycle Outfitters
3. Universal Cycles
4. Price Point
5. Wheel World

My top 5


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

If your shopping prices start here :thumbsup:

http://www.spadout.com/index.htm

BlueSky has great pricing & ships on time. :cornut:

http://www.blueskycycling.com/


----------



## CanadianPreston (Jul 6, 2007)

*http://blueskycycling.com*


----------



## jackcfk (Feb 20, 2004)

Universal Cycles for me, honest and upfront people. Great business ethics too.
Jenson & Pricepoint is very reliable on shipping and their prices are lower on a lot of blowout items.


----------

